# FS Volant 180cm Skis/Bindings/Poles/Bag



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

Volant Snow Skis, Marker Bindings, and Bag


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

when was the last time those binders were checked???  They're 12 years old..


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably when they were last used.  Used only a couple of times.  Ex.. condition  They are older but you can save some cash with this setup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Probably when they were last used.  Used only a couple of times.  Ex.. condition  They are older but you can save some cash with this setup.



I'm thinking about using that...what are the dimensions???


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

Tell me exactly what you need and I'll measure them for you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm thinking about using that...what are the dimensions???


Gaper days sticks?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 9, 2009)

hmmm, with a screen name of 'hurtmyknee" it may be diffcult to sell used bindings...like going to a bald barber for a haircut.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 9, 2009)

How about it.  I got the skis and had the bindings attached.  First run on the new set I went into the net and tore my knee.  Tried a couple more runs and that was all they were used.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> How about it. I got the skis and had the bindings attached. First run on the new set I went into the net and tore my knee. Tried a couple more runs and that was all they were used.


When did you get those?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2009)

I bet you could sell those poles to someone in the Sundown Crew.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> When did you get those?


Maybe 96


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Maybe 96


 PAGING RossiSmash....


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a great setup to take out and thrash around on, when you don't want to take out your favorite skis!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

Didn't 2knees have a pair of Volants up until recently, I know he used to always talk about them on here.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't 2knees have a pair of Volants up until recently, I know he used to always talk about them on here.



Yea he said they were extremly heavy, which they all are.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't 2knees have a pair of Volants up until recently, I know he used to always talk about them on here.



Yes he did, they were rad!  He pretty much skied the life out of them before getting the Heads


----------



## hurtmyknee (Apr 14, 2009)

Great setup here, ready to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

come on guys great rock skis


----------



## Philpug (Apr 16, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Volant Snow Skis, Marker Bindings, and Bag
> A great set of snow skis, used only a couple of times. No heavy gouges or nicks.
> Skis - 180cm
> Scott Performance Poles 50 in
> ...



 The skis are some of the Volant FMJ's (Full Metal Jackets), Z-max from about 94, they don't have the 2mm black riser a solid hard snow ski back on the days of VHS and Star-tec phones. 

But importantly... The bindings are no longer indemnified and no shop can touch them for adjustments, something you should let the buyer be aware of. They are glorified paperweights at this point.


----------



## hurtmyknee (May 4, 2009)

The season is ending soon.  Put those good skis away.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 4, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> The season is ending soon.  Put those good skis away.



Why would anyone want to buy these.  The bindings are no good (can not be adjusted) and there just a older ski.

Also it is awsome how you join here with the sole purpose of selling your gear.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Why would anyone want to buy these. The bindings are no good (can not be adjusted) and there just a older ski.
> 
> Also it is awsome how you join here with the sole purpose of selling your gear.


 I love it.  Cracks me up!
AZ is the new Craigslist:idea:


----------



## Beetlenut (May 4, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Also it is awsome how you join here with the sole purpose of selling your gear.


 
Word! Nothing to contribute but to hawk gear you couldn't give away!  Spammer!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Word! Nothing to contribute but to hawk gear you couldn't give away!  Spammer!



Seriously, he is making it harder for long time AZ fairhful to hawk their gear.... ;-)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52041-sale-2008-nordica-hot-rod-nitrous.html

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52388-sale-roxy-joyrider-162-line-anthem-178-a.html

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52066-fs-k2-public-enemy-169-a.html


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Tempted on the PE's...need to think about it.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Tempted on the PE's...need to think about it.



Sure you don't want the Nordicas? Someone needs to pay for his Wateas! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sure you don't want the Nordicas? Someone needs to pay for his Wateas! :lol:


Just bought my own Jet Fuel's


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love it.  Cracks me up!
> AZ is the new Craigslist:idea:



I agree,  very humorous


----------



## Beetlenut (May 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Seriously, he is making it harder for long time AZ fairhful to hawk their gear.... ;-)


 
Maybe if he had some newer gear like you're hawking, he wouldn't have hurt his knee! :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Tempted on the PE's...need to think about it.



I still have them, make me a reasonable offer!:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Maybe if he had some newer gear like you're hawking, he wouldn't have hurt his knee! :wink:



Maybe he can sell his set and buy my Hot Rods?  I also have a pair of intermediate boards on the auction block.  Anything is better that what he was on.  ;-)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33920-fs-head-c220i-w-tyrolia-sl10-binding-system.html


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I still have them, make me a reasonable offer!:grin:


 you're killin me


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree, very humorous


 thank you...I was hoping I wasn't the only one


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2009)

At first I thought it was sorta funny, but his continued bumps of obsolete equipment sales just got annoying.

How long do you think it will take him to realize this stuff isn't going to sell?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> At first I thought it was sorta funny, but his continued bumps of obsolete equipment sales just got annoying.
> 
> How long do you think it will take him to realize this stuff isn't going to sell?



The same question could be asked of our country's largest Automaker


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Maybe if he had some newer gear like you're hawking, he wouldn't have hurt his knee! :wink:


ahahahaha:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

I heart AZ!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I heart AZ!



same here..I have over 40 unread threads..and it's freaking May..


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

skis are sold.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> skis are sold.



get out!   for how much?


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

100 shipped US


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2009)

Got any black and white TVs in the basement?  If you were able to sell those skis for $100, you could sell ice to an eskimo.  good for you


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

You know what, there is something out there for everyone.  Like it or not.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> You know what, there is something out there for everyone.  Like it or not.



No, it's called taking advantage of someone else's ignorance. Anyone who knows the value of old skis would not have paid that much for them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Got any black and white TVs in the basement?  If you were able to sell those skis for $100, you could sell ice to an eskimo.  good for you


:lol:  I can see the screen name now

SprainedMyThumb - FS classic tv!


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> No, it's called taking advantage of someone else's ignorance. Anyone who knows the value of old skis would not have paid that much for them.



You don't think I got a good deal? :dunce: :-D 

I call BS on $100. The original price was $89, why would someone offer more? Did they suddenly become a collectors item and go up in value? Bidding war on Ebay? Anyway, I'm going to check out that SWEEEEET ski tote.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sure he told the person how the bindings were no good too.  That must be what drove up the price.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 2, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> You know what, there is something out there for everyone.  Like it or not.



And you'll eventually sell it to them through the AlpineZone Forums!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> :lol:  I can see the screen name now
> 
> SprainedMyThumb - FS classic tv!



:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> got any black and white tvs in the basement?  If you were able to sell those skis for $100, you could sell ice to an eskimo.  Good for you



lmbfao!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2009)

Bump.......xxxtreme folks


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 21, 2009)

oooooo, is this item still available....


----------

